# RHD KA?



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

i want a RHD car my reasons are my own for this, im soon planning to swap in a KA24DE and would anything get in my way making this swap impossible? and tips on how to do this would be apreciated ive looked on opiums RHD swap thread but i cant see any pictures on it. also what tools would i need to do this?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

The RHD ka has be done. I've seen the pics on the internet, but I can't remember where. I just called Opium and he gave me a huge list of what I needed to do for a RHD conversion. 

YOu may want to start with a front clip. Plasma Cutter, welder, and lots of patience. Of course there are alot of other things but this something to start with.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

if you have enough money 2 convert it to RHD why dont you just get an SR20????
or do u want to be that original or sumthing??? 
like i can see were you coming if thats the case but jees isnt that espensive???


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> if you have enough money 2 convert it to RHD why dont you just get an SR20????
> or do u want to be that original or sumthing???
> like i can see were you coming if thats the case but jees isnt that espensive???


Can't be original, it's already been done. I found the website by the way. It was on Ebay the entire time.

here's the link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=6396&item=4561264881


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe he can only shift with his left hand. :thumbup:


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

the guy im buying my engine from is letting me raid his front clip. ive had my heart set on RHD and i was going to do an SR swap with RHD but i decided against the SR.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the biggest problem with it, is removing the entire firewall, and getting the new RHD firewall to line up perfectly.. then once thats said and done, its basically just swapping LHD parts to RHD parts.. of course prior to removal of the firewall, the dash.. well.. the entire front of the inside has to be removed.. dash, steeringwheel/shaft, heater core, a/c evaporator, pedals, all the power brake/ clutch fluid resiviours.. then the steering rack.. and probably tie rod assembly's. Then you can just get all the RHD stuff, and install it all as you pull it out... of course things will go easier if you dont want Climate control... but.. meh, do it all, and blow people away with ice cold A/C in the summer, and Heat in the winter, all in your RHD car.. 

The ONLY thing i can think of that may get in the way, is the KA's intake manifold..


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Maybe...he's not getting an SR because he's not a bandwagon jumper! :thumbup: 
Not bashing the SR of course, it's a great engine...

I agree though...a RHD KA would be freakin' sweet! I want one damnit!!!!!


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> The ONLY thing i can think of that may get in the way, is the KA's intake manifold..



im looking at the pictures on the ebay listing that was posted above and it doesnt look like the intake manifold got in the way in that one, but the pictures could be misleading


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

I think its a waist..
i mean yea its cool and unique 
(and when i say unique i dont mean the whole world wide web... i mean ur city...) 
but for the money you can problably do something more... i dunno functional and usefull... lol
well itl definatly grab attention at HIN!!!! :jump: :jump: 
If you start get pics id like to see it done none of the less.
PS: The reason the SR is bandwagon is because it is so effective!!!!!
but who cares right?? everyones doing it... Lets all just make hybrid RB30DET's and drop them into our 240's!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Chuck said:


> the biggest problem with it, is removing the entire firewall, and getting the new RHD firewall to line up perfectly.. then once thats said and done, its basically just swapping LHD parts to RHD parts.. of course prior to removal of the firewall, the dash.. well.. the entire front of the inside has to be removed.. dash, steeringwheel/shaft, heater core, a/c evaporator, pedals, all the power brake/ clutch fluid resiviours.. then the steering rack.. and probably tie rod assembly's. Then you can just get all the RHD stuff, and install it all as you pull it out... of course things will go easier if you dont want Climate control... but.. meh, do it all, and blow people away with ice cold A/C in the summer, and Heat in the winter, all in your RHD car..
> 
> The ONLY thing i can think of that may get in the way, is the KA's intake manifold..



Evidentually you haven't seen a 240sx's firewall. You don't cut the entire firewall. You use that seam on the firewall as a template. You cut along that seam, and you have a straight cut. Then you put the new firewall from inside the car. Not from the engine bay. This makes the swap a little easier. Notice I didn't say easy.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Chuck said:


> the biggest problem with it, is removing the entire firewall, and getting the new RHD firewall to line up perfectly.. then once thats said and done, its basically just swapping LHD parts to RHD parts.. of course prior to removal of the firewall, the dash.. well.. the entire front of the inside has to be removed.. dash, steeringwheel/shaft, heater core, a/c evaporator, pedals, all the power brake/ clutch fluid resiviours.. then the steering rack.. and probably tie rod assembly's. Then you can just get all the RHD stuff, and install it all as you pull it out... of course things will go easier if you dont want Climate control... but.. meh, do it all, and blow people away with ice cold A/C in the summer, and Heat in the winter, all in your RHD car..
> 
> The ONLY thing i can think of that may get in the way, is the KA's intake manifold..


Installing a/c is another process all together. Just like the firewall, there are certain areas that need to be trimmed, and filled. Not to mention if you want RHD windshield wipers the motors and wiper arms all have to come from a RHD vehicle, redrilled for the motor, etc etc. Then there comes the issue of the body harness. If your keeping the LHD body harness where does the ecu go if you have a/c?? Not in its original position I can tell you that much. And alot of clips don't come with full uncut rear body harness to go with the front body harness that you can probably salvage. I'm just speaking from experience. There is no cut and dry way of doing this. Takes lots of research and experience.. If anyone is considering doing RHD, please take into account that your probably only imagining 20% of what has to be done. The other 80% is full of surprises! Why cant nissan be more like subaru's! Subaru RHD is sooo much easier.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I guess I just don't understand why you would like to but that is your own deal. The only reason I can come up with for wanting it is....

A. To feel like a cool kid

B. To fit a GINORMOUS turbo under the hood and not have to worry about the steering column.

If it is B, with the correct manifold you can fit darn near anything. Not that you will probably do anything more than a GT35R can dish out. That's requires a pretty wild hair itself.=)

In the benefits vs. cost & PITA ratio, I don't see how it works out.=)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Installing a/c is another process all together. Just like the firewall, there are certain areas that need to be trimmed, and filled. Not to mention if you want RHD windshield wipers the motors and wiper arms all have to come from a RHD vehicle, redrilled for the motor, etc etc. Then there comes the issue of the body harness. If your keeping the LHD body harness where does the ecu go if you have a/c?? Not in its original position I can tell you that much. And alot of clips don't come with full uncut rear body harness to go with the front body harness that you can probably salvage. I'm just speaking from experience. There is no cut and dry way of doing this. Takes lots of research and experience.. If anyone is considering doing RHD, please take into account that your probably only imagining 20% of what has to be done. The other 80% is full of surprises! Why cant nissan be more like subaru's! Subaru RHD is sooo much easier.


Yea, you guys definatly got me there, didnt think about that, 

also about taking out the firewall from the inside, i havent had a chance to actually check it out.. that would definatly make it a tad easier.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

The firewall does not need to be completely cut out. You only need to cut what is required on the right side of the vehicle. I don't think the manifold would be in the way of the steering, from what I can see. 



thedaddies said:


> I guess I just don't understand why you would like to but that is your own deal. The only reason I can come up with for wanting it is....
> 
> A. To feel like a cool kid
> 
> ...


As for reasoning, who the hell needs a reason. Hell, I've helped swap a VG30 300ZX Motor in a 240. Why? No reason, we just wanted to. I've helped with a RHD conversion in a 240. No reason behind that either. You don't need a reason for it, you just have to have the will to carry it out to the end and the money to help you through it. And if you do everything yourself, things are not nearly as expensive as they seem. I have driven a RHD R32 Skyline before, and it was kinda cool at first. But after a while it just became normal. But the fun part is being able to watch everyone else's reaction to you sitting on "the wrong side of the car". That's fun. And it's also just one of those commonly shared dreams of all of us over here on the other side of the Pacific Ocean. But like I said, there doesn't need to be a reason. You just have to have the time, money, energy, will, and patience to do something like that. I am going to do the RHD KA swap on my next 240.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

afroeman said:


> The firewall does not need to be completely cut out. You only need to cut what is required on the right side of the vehicle. I don't think the manifold would be in the way of the steering, from what I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> As for reasoning, who the hell needs a reason. Hell, I've helped swap a VG30 300ZX Motor in a 240. Why? No reason, we just wanted to. I've helped with a RHD conversion in a 240. No reason behind that either. You don't need a reason for it, you just have to have the will to carry it out to the end and the money to help you through it. And if you do everything yourself, things are not nearly as expensive as they seem. I have driven a RHD R32 Skyline before, and it was kinda cool at first. But after a while it just became normal. But the fun part is being able to watch everyone else's reaction to you sitting on "the wrong side of the car". That's fun. And it's also just one of those commonly shared dreams of all of us over here on the other side of the Pacific Ocean. But like I said, there doesn't need to be a reason. You just have to have the time, money, energy, will, and patience to do something like that. I am going to do the RHD KA swap on my next 240.




Nice closure to a useless arguement. I agree though, do what you want, even if there is no reason.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, if that's what floats your boat...go for it. I just don't see how it's beneficial.

In fact i threw one away, not too long ago. Due to the fact that I thought it was a waste of time. That's my .02 though.


----------

